# Orchid x Platinum Black ? Possible ?



## NeonELX (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey guys  , say if I was to breed an Orchid HMPK male to a Platinum Black HMPK female, what do you guys think the outcome of the frys will be? Their colors? more platinum looking? possibly marbles? This just popped into my head while I was looking around Aquabid  Thanks .


----------



## NeonELX (Nov 4, 2012)

I forgot the mention , Heres my Orchid HMPK male *flash was on*










What if I was to breed him to this female ? 









Shes a Plakat, her body is normally black but shes stressed, I just recently transferred her from her little cup into a big pickle jar for conditioning. Her color is REALLY NICE . IF I did this pair , would I get more HMPK's or PK's ? and would the frys still have the nice black body(possibly some red wash) and iridescent blue colors?


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

she's an orchid, not a platinum, so i'm guessing the babies would be orchids as well.


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

You'd get mostly plakats.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

What do you mean by "platinum black"? The female looks orchid to me. So you'd probably mostly get PK orchids.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

indjo said:


> What do you mean by "platinum black"? The female looks orchid to me. So you'd probably mostly get PK orchids.


a black platinum is black-finned with a white DS body, and possibly some black marbling, like my HMPK Jack:


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh, OK. We call them Black Dragons.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

indjo said:


> Oh, OK. We call them Black Dragons.


i've heard them called black platinums, black dragons, and platinum black dragons (if brevity's not your thing)


----------



## NeonELX (Nov 4, 2012)

homegrown terror said:


> she's an orchid, not a platinum, so i'm guessing the babies would be orchids as well.


I know she is but I'm referring to different female not the one in the picture.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

black orchid x black dragon = My guess would be; orchids, black copper, copper, partial dragon, plus what ever hidden genes.


----------



## NeonELX (Nov 4, 2012)

indjo said:


> black orchid x black dragon = My guess would be; orchids, black copper, copper, partial dragon, plus what ever hidden genes.


hmm... sounds quite right lol Thanks though  , What if I used this male instead to breed to a hmpk black dragon female ? Hes a Plakat though with wide caudal. will the frys be more pk or both hmpk and pk mix ?


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Not sure on coloring, what indjo said sounds about right.

you'd mostly have PK's. Probably atleast 3/4

I would be VERY interested in seeing how these babies come out though!!! i'd actually be really interested in getting some of the babies. You should do it!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

that post was meant to go before yours!! sorry if theres any confusion


----------



## NeonELX (Nov 4, 2012)

its okay lol . hmm.. I'm really thinking about it .


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

you should! lol and then sell me a pair!


----------



## Chuckee (Nov 17, 2012)

It would be interesting to do a count of how many of each popped out... Not that I'd really be all that able to understand any list you made... Every time I think that I have color/pattern/body&tail types down, somebody grabs me by the figurative ankles and discombobules my cranial innards


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't know the actual background of super blacks (male - last picture)
I know black drgn carry; copper and black. So I assume you would get the same coloring as with a black orchid male. Maybe more orchids than other colors.


----------

